# Men without pants



## stan_der_man (Jul 5, 2008)

Or kilt envy...

A thread in the Lounge (hi Sandie...  ) reminded me of something I discovered back when I was in college. There is a company I heard about that made kilts. Not truly Scotish kilts but generic kilts of all sorts.

http://www.utilikilts.com/index.php?page_id=46

I've always thought wearing a kilt would be the coolest thing (fashion-wise and in regards to comfort...) I saw these kilts and thought something like this would be comfortable to wear during warm weather, which is something we have commonly where I live. I haven't had a fear of being different for a long time, and wouldn't have a problem with sticking out in the crowd so to speak. Before I met my birth mother I had very little knowledge of what my heritage was, so I shied away from attempting to wear one of these kilts because I felt it would be "poseurish" if I wasn't Scotish, but these kilts seemed to be generic in design (i.e. they don't have the color of any tartan) so I tought it would be OK to wear one with out offending anyone Scottish. But I never persued getting one. Only a few years ago I did discover that I am of (more than likely a bit less) approx. 25 percent Scottish decent, so if somebody asked if I was Scotish I could truthfully say that I was, and I do actually know what my (biological) family tartan is (I have a Scottish surname on my sealed birth certificate)

This is what I'm curious about...

What do you (guys and gals) think of a male wearing a kilt as everyday clothing?

Do you think there is too much of an ethnic association with the wearing of a kilt (i.e. would it appear offensive or "poseur" for someone not necessarily of Scottish decent to wear one?)



Related to this...
In high school I had a male science teacher that wore a sari (I live in California BTW... I kid you not... his name was Mr. Rainbow, very much hippie)

http://home.arcor.de/indiadisplay/information/men.html

What would you think about a male wearing a sari?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG I totally wish Mr Rainbow was my teacher!!

Umm..those kilts are pretty nifty, and they definitely look like they could be worn everyday. I really like them..but it's spendy if you're not sure you'd wear it regularly. I think. I mean..I dunno, maybe you're our secret celebrity and have lots of money but to me $170.00 for an "if" seems like allot. I know as far as kilts go, that really isn't very expensive...but it seems like allot for a maybe.

I'm sure that this post didnt help you at all, so let me finish by saying..I REALLY wish Mr Rainbow had been my teacher


----------



## gnoom (Jul 5, 2008)

My answer might be different then others because i'm located in Germany wich gives my point of view a more or less different ankle.

For the kilts i will say:
Go for it! These ones aren't really looking like scottish, but more like "barbarian" or roman ones. We have this gothic subculture over here and they wouldn't even ask, they'd just buy and wear it (in black - of course!).

For the sari:
Go for it! A sari is definately a male garment.

What's about a sarong? See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarong and the links on the bottom of that page too.


----------



## tattooU (Jul 5, 2008)

In Portland, (where pretty much everyone is a hippy) i've seen many guys walking around in kilts. i say go for it! You'll be a trendsetter


----------



## olwen (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG, Stan, kilts are hot! I love it when guys wear kilts. They don't have to be purely scottish to do it either. I've seen dark skinned black guys wear kilts - but I live in NYC, so I see a lot of things. LOL. Seriously, I agree, go for it and then plz pst pix tnx.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 5, 2008)

This thread title was so promising.


 J/k


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 5, 2008)

Guy also owns a Utilikilt. A lot of the men at the Highland games wear them, because they have pockets in them, and therefore you do not have to wear a sporran. The utilikilts are exceptionally functional, and quite good looking on. 



I highly recommend them, and love seeing a man in a kilt. 

Anywhere. Anytime.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 5, 2008)

EVERY MAN ON THIS PLANET SHOULD OWN A KILT.

The kilt is the sexiest article of clothing a man can wear. :wubu:

But Im a little biased.  Most of the men in my family own kilts. Hell, I used to wear a kilt, back when I was in a bagpipe band. They're so freakin comfortable and a look pretty much any man can pull off. Kilt+tshirt+boots=HOT HOT HOT.

If I had to choose, Id go with a traditional tartan kilt, but the Utilikilt has done wonders for the business. They different styles are awesome and they're perfect for the non-Scots who dont want to wear a tartan.

Now I want one. Unfortunately, a kilt does nothing for my body. Damn my child-bearing hips!

edit- its really not offensive to wear a kilt if your not a Scot. I know a lot of non-Scots that wear kilts, simply because they are hella comfy and good-looking!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 5, 2008)

Stan, in NYC you see guys wearing kilts and skirts all the time. I don't mean that everyone's wearing them, but you do see men wearing them pretty frequently. No one really gives a damn because it's NYC and there's just all kinds in NYC.

As to whether you'd be a poseur, I say no. I say it's sexy and nothing beats a great pair of hairy legs. And you're right, wearing a skirt makes a difference in staying cooler. On the other hand, you get a chill quicker, too


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 6, 2008)

we just had a Celtic Festival before the fourth.
and there were men running around with kilts on.

a strong number of men wear the sari because of their background.

i think its pretty cool and i used to like Jonathan Davis from Korn when he work a kilt all the time.Even the man's man- Vin Diesel wears a kilt.

the sari i think is kinda exotic, and kilt is really hip.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> What do you (guys and gals) think of a male wearing a kilt as everyday clothing?



Yes, yes you should. And I hope you realize, you better keep your camera loaded with film.  Bonus points if you wear the kilt WITH the fur hat. 

Seriously, I actually think kilts look good on men.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 6, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> OMG I totally wish Mr Rainbow was my teacher!!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



The price was one thing holding me back initially. They only had the more pricy ones back when I first saw them. It's still a bit pricy at $170 but I might splurge if I get my car sold this month.

P.S. I'll post a piccie of Mr. Rainbow for you, I'm pretty sure he was in the year book.



gnoom said:


> My answer might be different then others because i'm located in Germany wich gives my point of view a more or less different ankle.
> 
> For the kilts i will say:
> Go for it! These ones aren't really looking like scottish, but more like "barbarian" or roman ones. We have this gothic subculture over here and they wouldn't even ask, they'd just buy and wear it (in black - of course!).
> ...



Thanks for he encouragement and info on the sarongs. I do actually remember seeing someone wearing a sarong down at the beach a while back.



tattooU said:


> In Portland, (where pretty much everyone is a hippy) i've seen many guys walking around in kilts. i say go for it! You'll be a trendsetter



The Pacific NW is definitely more openminded in many ways! The one thing I'm lucky about is that I work in academia, I probably could even get by wearing a kilt to work.



olwen said:


> OMG, Stan, kilts are hot! I love it when guys wear kilts. They don't have to be purely scottish to do it either. I've seen dark skinned black guys wear kilts - but I live in NYC, so I see a lot of things. LOL. Seriously, I agree, go for it and then plz pst pix tnx.



L.A. also has it's share of variety and is open minded in many ways, but funny enough I rarely see guys wearing kilts (maybe because I'm mostly in suburbia / the mountains...) I think NYC is by far the most diverse place in the U.S. from what I've seen, I imagine you see all sorts of cool things there Olwen! If I do get one I'll definitely post pix... you can count on it!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> This thread title was so promising.
> 
> 
> J/k



Dirty birdy!  

If I do get a kilt, how about I wear it "regimental"? Maybe... just maybe, I'll post seated pictures.  





Sandie S-R said:


> Guy also owns a Utilikilt. A lot of the men at the Highland games wear them, because they have pockets in them, and therefore you do not have to wear a sporran. The utilikilts are exceptionally functional, and quite good looking on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool! The other thing I was wondering about the Utilikilt...

What do you think about he quailty?

That price is the only thing holding me back from getting one, but if you think the quality is good I might just go for the gusto and get one this week.



GWARrior said:


> EVERY MAN ON THIS PLANET SHOULD OWN A KILT.
> ...
> 
> edit- its really not offensive to wear a kilt if your not a Scot. I know a lot of non-Scots that wear kilts, simply because they are hella comfy and good-looking!



Thanks GWARrior! As I wrote above, having been raised German / American and being of minimal Scottish heritage that's the biggest thing I was worried about. I didn't want to offend.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Stan, in NYC you see guys wearing kilts and skirts all the time. I don't mean that everyone's wearing them, but you do see men wearing them pretty frequently. No one really gives a damn because it's NYC and there's just all kinds in NYC.
> 
> As to whether you'd be a poseur, I say no. I say it's sexy and nothing beats a great pair of hairy legs. And you're right, wearing a skirt makes a difference in staying cooler. On the other hand, you get a chill quicker, too



Thanks Fascinita! At least here in SoCal, most of the year I won't have to worry about getting too chilled wearing a kilt... 



Amatrix said:


> we just had a Celtic Festival before the fourth.
> and there were men running around with kilts on.
> 
> a strong number of men wear the sari because of their background.
> ...



For our 4th of July parade, we had a local kilt wearing Scottish group play bagpipes and march in the parade, but there aren't too many Celtic festivals in our immediate area that I know of, but certainly more towards L.A. When I visited my birth mother in Nova Scotia there was a lot of Celtic culture there, the music, the art, it was very interesting! Speaking of saris, the guy who's wife used to babysit our daughter is from India and he would wear a sari around the house, but I never saw him wear one in public.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 6, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Yes, yes you should. And I hope you realize, you better keep your camera loaded with film.  Bonus points if you wear the kilt WITH the fur hat.
> 
> Seriously, I actually think kilts look good on men.



Maybe a piccie of me in a kilt with the hat... but probably not in public.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> For our 4th of July parade, we had a local kilt wearing Scottish group play bagpipes and march in the parade, but there aren't too many Celtic festivals in our immediate area that I know of, but certainly more towards L.A. When I visited my birth mother in Nova Scotia there was a lot of Celtic culture there, the music, the art, it was very interesting! Speaking of saris, the guy who's wife used to babysit our daughter is from India and he would wear a sari around the house, but I never saw him wear one in public.



Thats odd... well maybe it wasnt cool then to stick out?
/derail

Nova Scotia? Blue Nose?*thats what he called himself anyways...so no offense if it offends you* :happy:
My ex lived there, and I was on PEI last year, around December.And in Halifax for a few days.I saw the one place thats haunted.Caledonia Mills, if I remember right.The fire spook ordeal, and he lived like 3 miles from that place.
grown man would not drive by that place after dark...lolz.also saw devils island, citadel hill, etc.

There is so much Culture there... and poutine! om om nom! Lovely place, very nice people.
back on track/

the people who wear saris here, wear them all the time. and had to start home schooling because someone spit on one of the sons while they were at school, like right after 9/11. i missed the older girl because she taught me to tie a sarong. people can be cruel. but you see them out in public and doing everyday things, such bright colors.

kilts = sexy.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 6, 2008)

Stan, you asked about quality? The Utilikilts are second to none. Very sturdy and well made, with rivets like bluejeans. High quality. One will last a lifetime. Unless you are really rough on it. 

You might also want to check out www.sportkilt.com (that is where I get Charlie's kilts from - a bit less expensive, and terrific customer service!). Also check out www.neokilt.com

Let us know what what you decide. And post pix pls kthnksbai.


----------



## olwen (Jul 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> ...L.A. also has it's share of variety and is open minded in many ways, but funny enough I rarely see guys wearing kilts (maybe because I'm mostly in suburbia / the mountains...) I think NYC is by far the most diverse place in the U.S. from what I've seen, I imagine you see all sorts of cool things there Olwen! If I do get one I'll definitely post pix... you can count on it!...



Academics can get away with all kinds of styles of clothes. I like that about academia. I've had professors who wore a t-shirt and jeans grunge style.

Cool things - yeah, not so much people as happenings. People do crazy stuff sometimes, especially on the subway! You're right about NYC being diverse. I'm reminded of that every time I leave and am surely freaked out about the lack of diversity in other parts of the country. I think I'm spoiled in that way. 

What's more freaky to me is when I get on certain subway lines like the G or the F or the 2 train and after a certain stop (usually any stop after you leave downtown brooklyn) you realize there are too many whites or too many blacks and not enough of everything else or too many anything and not enough of everything else. It makes me nervous. I've lived here my whole life and I've never gotten used to that. I think Queens is the most diverse borough tho. Vive la difference.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 6, 2008)

Stan, 

A very good friend of mine wears a Utilikilt on a regular basis - he's a truck driver, and wearing one makes his job much more comfortable. He owns five or six and swears by them. He says he gets strange looks sometimes, but the only comments he gets are positive ones. When I've been with him while wearing one, he's had several people come right out and ask him about it and have loved it, and complimented him for wearing it. I agree with the other ladies...they are ultra-sexy!


BTW...if you haven't viewed the "Mockumercials" on the site, you should. There's some funny stuff there (esp the first ("If it's not utilikilts...") and second ("Call Me" & "Don't Ask")) place winners of Round 2 )


----------



## gnoom (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw a guy in one of the utilikilts just earlier this day during Christopher Street Day Parade, very handsome (the guy), very nice (the kilt).:blush:


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 6, 2008)

I just remembered that Im working at a pretty big Irish fest. at the end of the month and this thread has got me all EXCITED!!!! MEN IN KILTS!!!:wubu::eat2::smitten:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 7, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> ...
> You might also want to check out www.sportkilt.com (that is where I get Charlie's kilts from - a bit less expensive, and terrific customer service!). Also check out www.neokilt.com
> 
> Let us know what what you decide. And post pix pls kthnksbai.



Thanks for the links Sandie! I'll take a look.


Those were funny mockumercials Joy... definitely the first two are the best!


I'm going to sit down and take a look to see what all there is out there. I'm leaning towards the Workman's kilt so far:







I'll post pictures when I get one!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 7, 2008)

Utilikilts are associated in my world with pretty hardcore geekin'--that's who seem to wear them. I always thought they seemed incredibly handy and at times quite flatterin. Why not!!! Love all those pockets.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 8, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Utilikilts are associated in my world with pretty hardcore geekin'--that's who seem to wear them. I always thought they seemed incredibly handy and at times quite flatterin. Why not!!! Love all those pockets.



I was sort of thinking the same thing Liz... I basically fit that description in many ways...  ... and the utilitarian pockets will come in handy.


It's official, I ordered the Workman's kilt! They said that the material is a whole lot thicker than the Original. I should receive it by the end of this week, to early next week. Hopefully I'll also get a haircut this Wednesday, so I'll post pictures when I get the kilt.


----------



## tattooU (Jul 8, 2008)

Woo! Awesome purchase Stan, us ladies will need photos of course 

Why just yesterday i was driving down Hawthorne in Portland and spotted a man wearing a black kilt. i immediately thought of you LOL You'll be totally stylish!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 8, 2008)

POST PICS PLZ :smitten:


THNX


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 8, 2008)

I got permission from my friend to post his pic....and he's far from Geekin'! 
View attachment 45617


----------



## olwen (Jul 8, 2008)

Joy, tell your friend I think he's yummy.

You know, I just realized that quite a few men wear kilts during strongmen competitions.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 8, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I got permission from my friend to post his pic....and he's far from Geekin'!
> View attachment 45617



Your friend is quite the babe, Joy. Is he available? 

ETA: Oh, crap. By "friend" do you mean "boyfriend"? In any case, he looks like a catch.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Your friend is quite the babe, Joy. Is he available?
> 
> ETA: Oh, crap. By "friend" do you mean "boyfriend"? In any case, he looks like a catch.


 Heh...well, yes, he is currently available...but you never know what the future holds. I'll tell him you asked about him, though.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh wow, what Fascinita said, not to put too fine a point on it. He's luvly.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 9, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I got permission from my friend to post his pic....and he's far from Geekin'!
> View attachment 45617



That is a wicked kilt and he looks like he could kick some serious ass.


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 9, 2008)

Could I just wear a skirt? It'd make my legs feel prettier.:blush:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 9, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> Could I just wear a skirt? It'd make my legs feel prettier.:blush:


 Sure, you could, if that's what you're going for...but I'm telling you...girls really go for the kilt.


Stan...I apologize for derailing your thread with my pic...not my intention! 

Looking forward to seeing pics of you in your new kilt!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 9, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I got permission from my friend to post his pic....and he's far from Geekin'!
> View attachment 45617



HAWT.

srsly a kilt ups a man's hottie factor by like... a bajillion points.


:wubu:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 10, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Sure, you could, if that's what you're going for...but I'm telling you...girls really go for the kilt.
> 
> 
> Stan...I apologize for derailing your thread with my pic...not my intention!
> ...



No worries Joy... very cool picture of your friend! Any and all kilt pictures welcome! My new kilt won't be here until the end of the week or into next week. I ordered the Workman's kilt, I wanted the thicker material and more pockets. I was hoping to get the khaki colored kilt like your friend Joy, but it wasn't available in my size at the moment so I got a black one.

So I called the Utilikilt company... I measured myself as the Utilikilt website recommended. I came out with a 37" waist (as I usually get with pants...) and a length of 24". The sales guy from Utilikilt in Seattle asked me how tall I was and I told him 5'11"... he said that the kilt would be too long. Then he said that their company sold Utilikilts not "Utiliskirts".... and that he recommended I get a 21" length. He had a good sense of humor and was very friendly, I got someone on the phone right away.

I'll post pics soon! 

And by all means, if anybody has anymore kilt pictures I'd like to see them!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 10, 2008)

I found a plaid pleated skirt at GoodWill the other day. It didnt fit quite right, but it was only $3 do I bought it anyway. I let it out about an inch, hemmed it up a couple inches and now I have an almost-kilt! I think it was home-made, by the looks of the (bad) stitching, and Im pretty sure the person that made it was going for a kilt look since it has buckles on the side and is only pleated in the back. When Im done completely Ill post a pic!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 10, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> No worries Joy... very cool picture of your friend! Any and all kilt pictures welcome! My new kilt won't be here until the end of the week or into next week. I ordered the Workman's kilt, I wanted the thicker material and more pockets. I was hoping to get the khaki colored kilt like your friend Joy, but it wasn't available in my size at the moment so I got a black one.
> 
> So I called the Utilikilt company... I measured myself as the Utilikilt website recommended. I came out with a 37" waist (as I usually get with pants...) and a length of 24". The sales guy from Utilikilt in Seattle asked me how tall I was and I told him 5'11"... he said that the kilt would be too long. Then he said that their company sold Utilikilts not "Utiliskirts".... and that he recommended I get a 21" length. He had a good sense of humor and was very friendly, I got someone on the phone right away.
> 
> ...




Length is important. (Oh, stop it - you know what I mean!)
Above the knee: Catholic schoolgirl
Below the knee: Cross-dressing librarian
At the knee: All man, baby!

I'm a little late to the party for encouraging you to get the utilikilt (I've seen them at Highland Games and the like - high quality and are always worn by the hot hip guys) so I'll just celebrate the purchase instead. You may even find you'll go back for the khaki one. That's the classic stud look: khaki utilikilt, black Guinness tee, and Doc Martens. 

Excuse me, I feel a swoon coming on...


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 10, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> That's the classic stud look: khaki utilikilt, black Guinness tee, and Doc Martens.
> 
> Excuse me, I feel a swoon coming on...



Yes!! Such a hot look. Although, I see a lot of hot rocker types wearing a black utilikilt.

Speaking of hot rockers in kilts, one of the guys from Enter The Haggis used to wear a black kilt that had a silver spiderweb design. The guys\, most unfortunately dont wear the kilts anymore, except for the bagpiper who pulls it out on certain occasions.

oh poo, i cant find a picture!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, length is important. When I had dinner with Lorna and her husband, who is actually from Scotland, she related a story to me about her father and how he cringed at the sight of the way some Americans wear their kilts. According to him, a native Scot, it should always be worn just above the knee. I've been told that the best way to measure is to kneel and see that the hem is approximately 1/2 inch above the ground. This source says "The first measurement is the length of your kilt  a straight line often taken from your navel (though the kilt will usually start a couple of inches higher) down to where you want the bottom edge (or selvedge). This is partly personal taste. The bottom hem of your kilt can fall anywhere from the middle of your knee cap to an inch or so above the knee. A third of the way down the knee cap is about ideal. Certainly do not cover the knee entirely. That looks a little daft."

Of course, since you ordered online and not made-to-measure, it's hard to know beforehand. My friend ordered two of his in the 23 inch length and found them too long. Utilikilts said they would shorten them to the 21 inch length, which he found ideal in another one he had ordered, for $8 each, plus the cost of shipping.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 10, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Length is important. (Oh, stop it - you know what I mean!)
> Above the knee: Catholic schoolgirl
> Below the knee: Cross-dressing librarian
> At the knee: All man, baby!
> ...





GWARrior said:


> Yes!! Such a hot look. Although, I see a lot of hot rocker types wearing a black utilikilt.
> 
> Speaking of hot rockers in kilts, one of the guys from Enter The Haggis used to wear a black kilt that had a silver spiderweb design. The guys\, most unfortunately dont wear the kilts anymore, except for the bagpiper who pulls it out on certain occasions.
> 
> oh poo, i cant find a picture!





JoyJoy said:


> Yes, length is important. When I had dinner with Lorna and her husband, who is actually from Scotland, she related a story to me about her father and how he cringed at the sight of the way some Americans wear their kilts. According to him, a native Scot, it should always be worn just above the knee. I've been told that the best way to measure is to kneel and see that the hem is approximately 1/2 inch above the ground. This source says "The first measurement is the length of your kilt — a straight line often taken from your navel (though the kilt will usually start a couple of inches higher) down to where you want the bottom edge (or selvedge).
> 
> ...




The measurements length-wise are what I'm most worried about. This is how the Utilikilt website said to measure:






I got 24" when I did it this way, but standing up, this would put it below my knee. I think the 21" measurement the guy on the phone gave me will put it at the right length... mid to upper knee... hopefully.

I'll experiment on what to wear with the kilt, I think that's going to be the tricky part, finding out what looks good with the kilt and what works with who I am... I typically wear casual / utilitarian clothing, occasionally on the Punk / Surf or Rockabilly side. I do still have a pair of Doc Martens from the '80s that are in good condition. They're white and somewhat Rockabilly looking... they might go good with the black kilt. I also have a few pair of boots... I guess I'll just have to put them on and see what they look like. I'm always bad at picking socks though... my wife sometimes rags on me for wearing white socks with everything... :blush: From all the pictures I've seen, I'm thinking a plain tee-shirt of some kind will be the best...? I'm a bit nervous about having ordered it from online... I've never ordered clothing from online. I suppose if it doesn't fit I can send it back (but I would have to pay shipping back?) for an exchange.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 10, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> The measurements length-wise are what I'm most worried about. This is how the Utilikilt website said to measure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stan...socks are very important..after all, that's what every good Scotsman wears under his kilt! 

Any thick socks should do, as long as they're not too short...about mid-calf or higher is good. Also..lots of guys wear sandals with theirs (without socks), if you're a sandal kind of guy. My friend wears his white high top athletic shoes occasionally which looks fine to me, also. 

Good luck!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 10, 2008)

oh I found a pic!

I give you Trevor and his awesome SpideyKilt!







:smitten:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 15, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> oh I found a pic!
> 
> I give you Trevor and his awesome SpideyKilt!
> 
> ...



Very cool picture GWARrior! I'd been looking at more pictures of kilts on the web, there really are a good variety of them.

Well... I got my kilt last night! It is the thickest most powerful garment I have ever worn... seriously! We tried to find a hanger for it... one of those ones that clip on, but the clips didn't hold and it fell right off. Here are some pictures Mtnmaiden took last night. I'll have to experiment more with what to wear with it. I wore sandals as you suggested Joy.  Junior's Elmo couch in the background is a nice manly touch...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't rep you, Stan...but you wear a kilt very, very well!!  :smitten: Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 15, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I can't rep you, Stan...but you wear a kilt very, very well!!  :smitten: Thanks for posting the pics!



Thanks Joy!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 15, 2008)

rep given for those manly legs! :eat2:

Are you in love Stan? Arent they soooo comfy??!! Now if you wanna go about it the Scots way, you have to be commando under there! 

Every man needs a kilt!!!


----------



## olwen (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, awesome pics Stan. You look great. Very manly, sandals or no, and also, nice legs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 15, 2008)

Um...you're lucky you're happily married, Stan, or I bet you'd be getting about 1,000 PMs right now! :smitten: Not that mine would be one of them....nooooooo, never....!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 15, 2008)

Way to go Stan! Fabulous looking kilt, and you do wear it well, Laddie!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 15, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> rep given for those manly legs! :eat2:
> 
> Are you in love Stan? Arent they soooo comfy??!! Now if you wanna go about it the Scots way, you have to be commando under there!
> 
> Every man needs a kilt!!!


The kilt is very, very comfortable! For how thick the material is, I though it would be stiff but the pleats keep it flexible. I haven't quite figured out how all the snaps work, but apparently it can be snapped up in such a way that it can be closed so as not to flap up in compromising situations or positions.



olwen said:


> Wow, awesome pics Stan. You look great. Very manly, sandals or no, and also, nice legs.


Thank you Olwen! You are being much too kind about the legs... no seriously... much too kind.  I do like it with the sandals, I'll try wearing the kilt boots, I have a pair somewhere in my closet.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Um...you're lucky you're happily married, Stan, or I bet you'd be getting about 1,000 PMs right now! :smitten: Not that mine would be one of them....nooooooo, never....!


Thanks BBMe! You are also way too kind... but I appreciate it!  I never realized there were so many kilt loving gals!



Sandie S-R said:


> Way to go Stan! Fabulous looking kilt, and you do wear it well, Laddie!!


Thank you Sandie. If the weather holds out I'll wear it to our next get together!


Maybe if somebody dares me, I'll even wear it to work...




...and post a picture!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 15, 2008)

You know, my usual thinking is that unless you're Scottish and going to some event (otherwise known as Being Ewan MacGregor), kilts are a grave sartorial error. 

However.

That doesn't look half bad!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 15, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> You know, my usual thinking is that unless you're Scottish and going to some event (otherwise known as Being Ewan MacGregor), kilts are a grave sartorial error.
> 
> However.
> 
> That doesn't look half bad!



you obviously dont have much experience with men in kilts! Really, they are good anytime, anywhere. I wish more men would wear them.

I cant wait m till my festival next weekend! KILTS GALORE!! and a drooling GWARrior


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 15, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> you obviously dont have much experience with men in kilts! Really, they are good anytime, anywhere. I wish more men would wear them.
> 
> I cant wait m till my festival next weekend! KILTS GALORE!! and a drooling GWARrior



Hey, I'm capable of learning new things.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 15, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Hey, I'm capable of learning new things.



If I took you to one of the Scottish Games or music festivals I have gone to, you would understand completely. One guy in a kilt in a sea of suits and jeans? Interesting anomaly. A sea of Scots (or thereabouts) walking with that little extra swagger a kilt gives them? You might as well be bathing in testosterone.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 15, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> If I took you to one of the Scottish Games or music festivals I have gone to, you would understand completely. One guy in a kilt in a sea of suits and jeans? Interesting anomaly. A sea of Scots (or thereabouts) walking with that little extra swagger a kilt gives them? You might as well be bathing in testosterone.



Its an amazing sight, isnt it? 

The sway of the kilts, the nice manly legs, the way they walk... makes me weak in the knees!!!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 15, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> If I took you to one of the Scottish Games or music festivals I have gone to, you would understand completely. One guy in a kilt in a sea of suits and jeans? Interesting anomaly. A sea of Scots (or thereabouts) walking with that little extra swagger a kilt gives them? You might as well be bathing in testosterone.



Hahaha. That does sound mightily appealing, actually.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 21, 2008)

Just for you, Stan.


----------



## g-squared (Jul 30, 2008)

eh, well ive never worn a kilt, nor do i see wearing one in the future, However i have gone pantsless in public, In my high school, my friend threw my shorts for wrestling practice in the hallway, and being that i was half-undressed already i retrieved them withput putting my pants back on.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 7, 2008)

More support for pants-less men:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080807/ap_on_fe_st/odd_postal_kilt


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha, I read that at lunch today and thought of this thread.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 17, 2008)

I just experienced my first full day of wearing the kilt out on the town! I wore a maroon colored, cotton, short sleeved tee-shirt and my sandals (as pictured above) with the kilt. When I came out into the living room wearing my outfit, announcing that this is what I was going to be wearing today, Mtmaiden gave me a look that could best be described as amused trepidation...  My first "kilt encounter" was at the Crestline Post Office where our mail is delivered... This one woman definitely gave me a big smile and nod of approval! Many of the men seemed to direct their gaze away from me though... the older guys in particular.

Mtmaiden, Junior and I then drive down to Redlands to see a movie and run some errands. One of the younger teenage males taking tickets at the movie theater adorned with an interesting hairdoo seemed to take notice of the kilt. People around me seemed to take it in stride, there were no unusual looks at me that I saw. It definitely was an interesting learning experience for a male never having worn below-the-belt garments other than pants / shorts. Sitting down involved sweeping my hand down under the kilt every time I sat (we went to a restaurant for lunch...) In the car Mtmaiden told me I was about to be in for a surprise... the seat was burning hot, the kilt didn't quite cover my legs from the hot car seat. One thing I must say... having the AC blow directly onto my skivvies was a refreshing experience! Without getting into to many details, going to the bathroom using a urinal was a very simple procedure... kinda like sweeping open a set of curtains... convenient to say the least. I have yet to imagine how going "number two" would be handled... I think fully removing the kilt will be necessary. I'm slowly learning what all the snaps do. On the kilt which I have, Mtmaiden and I figured out how to snap the kilt together to cling it shut if it's windy, or for more potentially compromising activities. Also, I discovered that the snaps which ring the groin area are all functional, they all snap to hold the kilt shut more securely.



Eclectic_Girl said:


> If I took you to one of the Scottish Games or music festivals I have gone to, you would understand completely. One guy in a kilt in a sea of suits and jeans? Interesting anomaly. A sea of Scots (or thereabouts) walking with that little extra swagger a kilt gives them? You might as well be bathing in testosterone.



Your observation about the swagger is very true Eclectic! I didn't realize that a kilt would sway as much as it did, especially with the thick material (almost canvas like) and pleats that the Utilikilt has. Wearing it does create the inclination to swagger a bit while walking!



JoyJoy said:


> Just for you, Stan.



I do love that song Joy. I actually have a MP3 of it! The article about getting kilts Postal Service approved was great, I hope they get it voted in next time. BTW... In the valley where it's warmer, it's not uncommon see postal carriers wearing pith helmets... kilts seriously would be very comfortable for the postal carriers who have to walk house to house.


G-Squared or any other guy reading this... seriously, give wearing a kilt a try. It was a good experience! I'll definitely wear it out on the town again. Sooner or later I'll wear it to work and see what kind of reception I get.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this thread. Maybe the title threw me off. Congrats on the Utilikilt, looks great on you too. I for one am quite the fan of the Utilikilt, yet I do not own one, yet. I do however own 2 "real" kilts. Depending on who you associate with, you may be looked upon as the bastard child or red headed step child, if you will. Most purist (one of which I am *not*) consider the Utilikilt, or any other kilt not made from 100% worsted Scottish wool, an abomination. As a former competition bagpiper, I could not believe the comments thrown out, by pipers at Highland Games, about spectators wearing utilikilts. I wasn't very popular as I found the words "Pompous Ass" coming out of my mouth far too many times at competitions. I'm not sure how the Scots feel about the Utilikilts though, as the kilt is mainly "formal wear" over there. Many people feel that the kilt is Scottish exclusive, but kilts can be traced back to ancient egypt, (as you can see in your recent "bump thread" posting. It's called a Shendyt, but is worn similar to the kilt. Many other countries have some for of "kilt" or another, so why can't America. Anyway, I ramble. I usually play weddings and funerals now, but will often just wear my garb all day to get myself in the mood. Reactions vary, but I almost always get approached with positive comments. But anyway, it took all that just to say Congrats again.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive noticed that there are quite a few pompous ass pipers. Drones up the ass I suppose 

Id rather be a drummer (and hang out with the drummers) anyway!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Aug 17, 2008)

I just looooooooooove men in kilts! They have quite an effect on me! :wubu:

Stan, you should put it on every day! You've got my vote! You wear it well! :smitten: Hahaha!

I looked at the web site that you suggested and in a word: WOW!

I agree, every man should have a kilt!


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 30, 2009)

i cant believe i missed the pictures, damn....

one of the guys from my st louis job wore a hiking kilt all the time when hiking, some of the hiking pis couldnt be shown at work...wink wink....

post another pic please?


----------

